# Living Primarchs



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Which primarchs are still alive? I know all of the imperial primarchs are either dead or missing and that The death gaurd's. world eaters's, emporers's children's, and thousand sons's primarchs are still out there. Are there any other living primarchs besides those 4


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Alpharius/ Omegon


Edit: maybe

Also: Lorgar and IW Primarch


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

This may help you.

All I had to do was type into google the words "Space Marine Primarchs"


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed a quick look at google or the search function could tell you quite quickly. But here you go anyway

Dead:
Night Haunter
Sanguinius
Horus
Ferrus Manus
Rogal Dorn

Effectively dead:
Guilliman - As in he is quite literally a second away from death but held in stasis. Even described now as a corpse

Deamon Princes:
Angron
Mortarion
Magnus
Lorgar
Perturabo

Alive:
Lion El'Jonson - In stasis though deep inside The Rock, none of the Dark Angels know this unfortunaetly.

Alive but possessed by a deamon:
Fulgrim - Although admitedly this might have changed in the last 10,000 years. 

Unknown:
Vulkan
Jaghatai Khan
Alpharius and Omegon
Corax
Leman Russ


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

thank you again


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

to explain why i didn't use google whenever i do go on google my internet goes crazy and an error message apears saying that internet explorer has stopped working and then it exits.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't look at google because when ever i do i get an error message saying that internet explorer has stoped working


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Download Google Chrome. I still use IE for things but 90% of the time I use Chrome or Firefox.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think that Fulgrim got possessed by the daemon, in which CotE (fluff-king) said he unlike the other Primarchs werent ancended into Daemon Princehood, but I think after the death of Ferrus Manus and all other monstrosities Fulgrim did should "promote" the daemon within him to princehood, but thats just my personal opinion. But Fulgrim is missing at the moment and not even his own Astartes know where he is.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed, hence why i said Possessed by a deamon and not actually a deamon prince. A deamon prince from what i gather is something a mortal can ascend to, not something that is already a deamon. So whilst the deamon can and has warped Fulgrims form into its own preferences, it is still not a deamon prince as such. Although again we have no idea what has happened in the last 10,000 years, Fulgrim could have somehow regained control of his mind and body, but i like to think he hasn't. Plus where does it actually say Fulgrim is missing, even to his legion. The last instance i can remember of seeing him in the fluff is when he slew Guilliman


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The fact that the daemon inhabitied Fulgrim states in the Index Astartes fluff as that he lives alone on a planet described as a planet of pleasure. However nobody knows where this planet is and those who have set off for it have never returned.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

As far as I know Jaghatai is rumored to still be alive in the Webway fighting Dark Eldar. 

Vulkan is also rumored to be alive (place unknown, to me at least). 

Ferrus Manus died on Istavaan IV according to the Iron Hands but some say that he is alive on Mars, which the IH deny. 

Russ is supposedly in the Eye of Terror with the 13th Company IIRC. 

And Corax is just plain missing if I recall. 

Alpharius is supposed to be dead and Omegon is supposed to be alive...or is it the other way around?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> I think that Fulgrim got possessed by the daemon, in which CotE (fluff-king) said he unlike the other Primarchs werent ancended into Daemon Princehood, but I think after the death of Ferrus Manus and all other monstrosities Fulgrim did should "promote" the daemon within him to princehood, but thats just my personal opinion. But Fulgrim is missing at the moment and not even his own Astartes know where he is.


Daemons themselves cannot be _'ascended'_ to princedom, they cannot become Daemon Princes. The term _'Daemon Prince'_ is given to those daemons that were once mortals and who have ascended to daemonhood via the patronage of a chaos power (or via some other means).

As for Fulgrim, the most common argument is that technically he was possessed rather than ascended into the ranks of daemonhood. But the clarification isn't fullproof. He is still referred to as a Daemon Prince (and/or Primarch) in a few sources though.



Angel of Blood said:


> Plus where does it actually say Fulgrim is missing, even to his legion. The last instance i can remember of seeing him in the fluff is when he slew Guilliman


IIRC it is the III Legion's Index Astartes article. Apparently Fulgrim has gone missing, with none of the remaining Emperor's Children aware of his location. Although it is rumoured he rules over a daemon world of limitless pleasures, with Slaaneshi warbands often questing to find this mythical world.



Scathainn said:


> As far as I know Jaghatai is rumored to still be alive in the Webway fighting Dark Eldar.
> 
> Vulkan is also rumored to be alive (place unknown, to me at least).


I don't believe they are rumoured to be alive, just that their not confirmed dead. Theres a difference. 



Scathainn said:


> Russ is supposedly in the Eye of Terror with the 13th Company IIRC.


The 13th company emerged with Abaddon's 13th Black Crusade. Russ however didn't (that we know of anyway). So his status and whereabouts are unknown.



Scathainn said:


> Alpharius is supposed to be dead and Omegon is supposed to be alive...or is it the other way around?


Both completley unknown given the status of Inquisitor Kravin.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Khan has been missing for the best bit of 10,000 years now after he chased the Dark Eldar into the webway. Primarch or not, he's very likely dead or worse.

Vulkan has never been heard of since the splitting of the Legions in which he was said to object.

Ferrus is most certainly dead, minus a head to boot, dead as Sanguinius and Dorn (though not quite so dead as poor Horus)

Russ didn't enter the Eye until after the Heresy, where as the 13th Company chased the Thousand Sons into it during the Heresy. He entered only with his personal guard, apart from Bjorn. Corax left his legion after his disatorous attempts to increase their numbers again, leaving in his ship on a course for the Eye uttering only 'Nevermore' although i don't believe it was ever stated whether he made it there or not. The reason i group both Russ and Corax together is that due to the nature of the Eye, there ie every chance they are alive and every chance they are dead. They might emerge from the Eye in present day having only been in there for a single day, they might emerge having been in there for over 100,000 years, or they could potentially exit 10,000 years before they entered it (don't you just love the warp) But of course this lends even more reason to the fact that they could be dead, having potentially been in there for any amount of time (or none...) Although i believe the Wolves have found the Wolf Kings armour during one of the Great Hunts on a deamon world within the Eye, which doesn't bode well for him.

As for Alpharius and Omegon, we just don't and can't know. The only possible source we have to one of them possibly dying was on Eskrador, being killed by Guilliman. But this should be taken with quite a hefty pinch of salt, if not a bucket of salt. As A: the XX Legion were notorious for the Astartes within the Legion pretending to be (one of) the Primarch(s) "I am Alpharius" and B: the entire events of Eskrador, including and particularly the supposed killing of Alpharius was all told from a personal log of an Ultramarine that Inquisitor Kravin supposedly found. And Kravin has since been accused of being an Alpha Legion operative all along, having fabricated and/or twisted all evidence he had ever given about them, he has since fled and not been seen since. Beyond that we have no idea what has happened to either of the XX Legion Primarchs


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Khan has been missing for the best bit of 10,000 years now after he chased the Dark Eldar into the webway. Primarch or not, he's very likely dead or worse.
> 
> Vulkan has never been heard of since the splitting of the Legions in which he was said to object.
> 
> Russ didn't enter the Eye until after the Heresy, where as the 13th Company chased the Thousand Sons into it during the Heresy. He entered only with his personal guard, apart from Bjorn. Corax left his legion after his disatorous attempts to increase their numbers again, leaving in his ship on a course for the Eye uttering only 'Nevermore' although i don't believe it was ever stated whether he made it there or not. The reason i group both Russ and Corax together is that due to the nature of the Eye, there ie every chance they are alive and every chance they are dead. They might emerge from the Eye in present day having only been in there for a single day, they might emerge having been in there for over 100,000 years, or they could potentially exit 10,000 years before they entered it (don't you just love the warp) But of course this lends even more reason to the fact that they could be dead, having potentially been in there for any amount of time (or none...) Although i believe the Wolves have found the Wolf Kings armour during one of the Great Hunts on a deamon world within the Eye, which doesn't bode well for him.


The fact is that any who supposedly disappeared into the warp could pop out at any time, and it have only been hours for them when 10,000 years has gone past. Although this will more than likely not happen, until end times at least. I gotta say that if they did a book where a loyalist primarch popped back out of the warp and tried to lead the imperium into a golden age, I would not hesitate to get it.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

if they did a book where a primarch popped back up form the warp he would prolly killed on sight because everyone would believe him to be a daemon after all that time in the warp.

anyway i was always kinda confused about vulkan because the book never says anythin except he fought and then he was just like gone and if the missing primarchs are still alive and not in the warp why the hell wont they just reclaim there rightful place.


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Khan has been missing for the best bit of 10,000 years now after he chased the Dark Eldar into the webway. Primarch or not, he's very likely dead or worse.
> 
> Vulkan has never been heard of since the splitting of the Legions in which he was said to object.
> 
> ...


wait a sec, if basic marines that first launched their holy war on the emperor could survive 10000 years why could the khan, the wolf and any other missing primarchs? 

i personally like the idea of russ coming backed and getting bitch slapped by bjorn for leaving him behind


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

raider1987 said:


> The fact is that any who supposedly disappeared into the warp could pop out at any time, and it have only been hours for them when 10,000 years has gone past. Although this will more than likely not happen, until end times at least. I gotta say that if they did a book where a loyalist primarch popped back out of the warp and tried to lead the imperium into a golden age, I would not hesitate to get it.


There was a very interesting theory quite a while back that suggested that the Emperor himself was actually a Primarch. Having been lost in the warp during the Scattering and then materialising back during Mankind's ancient past. He then became the Emperor and created both himself and the other 19 Primarchs, before the Scattering occured again. I forget how the theorist justified the Emperor being present post-Scattering despite also having materialised back in time, i'll try and see if I can find the theory because the guy went quite indepth.

It's almost certainly false, but it was interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Creidim said:


> wait a sec, if basic marines that first launched their holy war on the emperor could survive 10000 years why could the khan, the wolf and any other missing primarchs?
> 
> i personally like the idea of russ coming backed and getting bitch slapped by bjorn for leaving him behind


 
Yes.....i stated as such.


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 18, 2010)

Ferrus - beheaded in combat, however some sources allude he's on mars resting, perhaps kept in stasis. Or they recovered his head and body and are using the void dragon tech torevive him as a metal primarch lol

Dorn - some say he died storming a black crusade ship, otherssay they only found his weapons/hands.

Russ - left to find the tree of life,a cure for the emperor.

Raven - boarded a small shuttle and was last seeing heading for the eye of terror.

Vulkan - was present for the chapter argument, then left shortly after.

Khan - chased some dark eldar into a webway gate

Papa smurf - in stasis, supposedly healing by some sources

Sang - on display as a roserie

Alpharius = supposedly killed, highly questionable

Kurze = beheaded by an assassin, perhaps alive, over theyears ivelearned gw can change anything they want at the drop of a hat. Outright dead characters they retconned with a single book.

Fulgrim = possessed, and locked away in his own body

Horus = supposedly erased from real space and the warp, by a holocaust like attack done by the emperor. Maybe he's in the wrp with the emperor.


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

Jerushee said:


> Ferrus - beheaded in combat, however some sources allude he's on mars resting, perhaps kept in stasis. Or they recovered his head and body and are using the void dragon tech torevive him as a metal primarch lol
> 
> Dorn - some say he died storming a black crusade ship, otherssay they only found his weapons/hands.
> 
> ...


Maybe the emperor hit horus with a psykic so hard it obliterated him and erased 2 other legions and there primarchs from time and space/warp.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Azrell said:


> Maybe the emperor hit horus with a psykic so hard it obliterated him and erased 2 other legions and there primarchs from time and space/warp.


at this point in time nothing would surprise me :biggrin:

it is true though when you read some of the stories centred around the traitor legions they emerge from the warp in what has only been a couple centuries to them and find its been well over that one boy...definate case of rip van astartes i think. 
anyway its not impossible but i doubt GW will ever bring any of them back....i mean why ruin the fun, paranoia and speclation about it all when its more fun reading what people think


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Daemons themselves cannot be _'ascended'_ to princedom, they cannot become Daemon Princes. The term _'Daemon Prince'_ is given to those daemons that were once mortals and who have ascended to daemonhood via the patronage of a chaos power (or via some other means).
> 
> As for Fulgrim, the most common argument is that technically he was possessed rather than ascended into the ranks of daemonhood. But the clarification isn't fullproof. He is still referred to as a Daemon Prince (and/or Primarch) in a few sources though.
> 
> ...


I consider myself beaten then!  He is a regular daemon, but perhaps a incredibly powerful one at that. And I had read it on Lex that he disappeared, which I know most is taking careful when using infromation from, but I knew that part could be considered truth as Ive heard it somewhere else, I just dont remember the source.

Russ and Corax is the ones with the biggest chance of getting back alive, if any is still alive IMO. But when I say biggest, thats like 0.0001% chance, meaning even for them its a slight chance of even being alive. :biggrin:


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah but when he killed ferrus manus he was shocked back to the brink of loyalty


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

As per the other thread, i don't think he changed his mind back to the loyalists. More that he realised what he had done and it broke his mind, he didn't want to continue on either side of the war, he just wanted it to be over, which the deamon said it could grant him. Just not in the way he wanted at all


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

It's not stated outright that his allegiances reverted to the Emperor, but I do think it's a logical extension to assume so. A pointless triviality and centered solely on semantics, mind you, since after the Dropsite Massacres it would have been too late for Fulgrim or his Legion. The Emperor's Children had already succumbed to Slaneesh. Fulgrim had already shed the blood of loyalists and killed a Primarch. The best he could have hoped for, even if he didn't choose relegation to the back corner of a Daemon's mind, would have been to flee as a renegade, bereft of even his sons' company.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

If any primarch came back it would most likely be Lion El'Jonson as he's described as sleeping in the innermost caverns of the Rock.


----------

